# New Roland Fantom Logic Pro X integration



## zolhof (Sep 6, 2019)

So cool to see a new Fantom in the market. Not gonna comment on the standalone/synth/workstation aspect of it, you can read the specs on Roland's website for that (spoiler: it's a beast) but the Logic integration is pretty solid. Maybe the controller some of you have been waiting for?






The main operations of LPX and MainStage can be performed straight from the Fantom 7" touchscreen and physical controllers: 2 wheels, 9 sliders, 25 knobs (some act as switches), 16 pads, transport buttons, pitch/mod joystick.















It mirrors the session, giving you direct access to tracks, smart controls, mixer levels, etc. As an expansible platform, the dedicated analog synthesizer section could be used to control VSTs such as Omnisphere.



No love for other DAWs atm though and it's pricey: $4k for the 88 keys option, ouch! If Roland released a cheaper stripped-down version with only the keys, controllers and touchscreen, I'd be all over it.


----------



## StillLife (Sep 17, 2019)

I would love this keyboard to support Windows Daws, especially Cubase. Would make it the ideal board for me I think, as I understand it lets you control all your VSTi's right from the touchscreen and controllers. Then I would finally be able to take my Spitfire or Soniccouture to the stage without the hassle I would have to go through if I wanted to do that now. If it works a I hope it would, I even wouldn't mind paying the premium price.


----------



## JPQ (Sep 17, 2019)

Makes me hard wait when we hear more this and Jupiter X sound engines.


----------

